
A tool for writing Python AST-based refactorings - milkbikis
https://github.com/banga/prefactor
======
breck
Looks cool!

I don't do much Python anymore, but I do use a tool like this for Javascript
called Prettier
([https://github.com/prettier/prettier](https://github.com/prettier/prettier)).
I'm not sure if Prefactor is inspired at all by Prettier, but it would be a
good source for ideas as Prettier is an absolute game changer for Javascript
programmers and makes programming a whole lot more efficient (and fun!). I
hope Prefactor (or something like it) could do the same for Python.

